# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pitanje za riječanke

## klara

Ja volim kupovati po zdravoseljačkoj metodi vidi-opipaj-kupi. Ali ne znam gdje se u Rijeci može kupiti platnene pelene i pribor?

(U "Beba cetntru" imaju samo pelene za široko povijanje a u drugim dučanima su me čudno gledali kad sam objasnila što tražim)

Usput, MM ide uskoro u Ljubljanu. Što se tamo (i gdje) isplati kupiti u vezi platnenih pelena?

----------


## Layla

Mislim da u Ljubljani imaš Racman pelene, samo si pogledaj na www.pleniceracman.com gdje je prodajno mjesto.

----------


## litala

klara, vidi ovamo:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=42814

pa mozes mozda nesto i ispipati  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------

